# How to enable bluetooth on Thinkpad X250?



## inaley (Dec 12, 2020)

*What I want to achieve:*

On `12.2-RELEASE` I would like to connect wireless earbuds, Enacfire E19, with Thinkpad X250.

*What I am stuck with:*

I am not sure how to enable Bluetooth on Thinkpad X250 and to connect the earbuds with the laptop.

----

*Details:*

- https://soundinout.com/enacfire-e19-review/
- https://www.lenovo.com/us/en/laptops/thinkpad/x-series/x250/

That page says Thinkpad X250 has two bluetooth interfaces:

ThinkPad Wireless 2 x 2 BGN with Bluetooth
Intel 7265 AC/B/G/N Dual Band Wireless + Bluetooth Version 4.0
I took a look at the manual (https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/network-bluetooth.html), but I am not sure how to configure the device.

I have run:

```
# kldload ng_ubt
```
And tried: 

```
# service bluetooth start ubt0
```
But it returns:

```
/etc/rc.d/bluetooth: ERROR: Unable to setup Bluetooth stack for device ubt0
```
Since Bluetooth was enabled on another X250, I expect it should work on my machine too.









						HW probe of Lenovo ThinkPad X250 20CLS0... #cbd9f8a13c
					

A database of all the hardware that works under bsd



					bsd-hardware.info
				





*Additional Information:*
- My probe on bsd-hardware.info: https://bsd-hardware.info/?probe=b67a427b6c
- freebsd-version: `12.2-RELEASE`
- Earbuds: https://soundinout.com/enacfire-e19-review/
- Laptop: Thinkpad X250 (https://www.lenovo.com/us/en/laptops/thinkpad/x-series/x250/)

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance,


----------



## George (Dec 12, 2020)

Here is a tutorial for a thinkpad x220. They use service bthidd and hcsecd. Not sure..


			SteveWills/BTSpeaker - FreeBSD Wiki


----------



## inaley (Dec 12, 2020)

Thanks!

After running `sysrc bthidd_enable=yes ; service bthidd start`, it returns:


```
/etc/rc.d/bthidd: WARNING: /etc/bluetooth/bthidd.conf is not readable.
/etc/rc.d/bthidd: WARNING: failed precmd routine for bthidd
```
Do I need to prepare bthidd.conf by myself?

If so, it would be great if I could have a template for that.

Thanks in advance,


----------

